# Sickle Hooks



## BassAddict (Sep 1, 2007)

I picked up some 2/0 Owner sickle hooks for my 4" stick baits and 6" renegades, they look like they would be more effective than my 1/0 EWG Gammy hooks. Whats every ones thoughts on these hooks and worming applications?


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2007)

I have zero experience with them, Let me know what you find!

Be prepared for a member product review coming soon.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 1, 2007)

I never heard of the Sickle Hooks, but I LOVE Owner's Cutting Point hooks. They are as effective, if not, more effective (in terms of hooking fish) than regular Gamakatsu EWG hooks. Owner has never let me down with their hooks. I have never gotten a defective product from Owner, where I have recieved maybe 3 defective hooks from Gamakatsu (mostly breaking at the bend of the hook without too much asserted force). Owners are very strong and won't let you down! Let us know what you think about these hooks!


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 2, 2007)

I worship the EWG hooks. But, what size bait are you throwing to use a 1/0? I think that was your problem with the Gammies. I use a 3/0 for almost any 5 and 6 inch senko and finesse worm, and just about anything else. With a 4 inch, I _might_ downsize to a 2/0, only if the bait is real limp and skinny.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 2, 2007)

I use the Matzuo America EWG Offset Sickle worm hooks for almost all my soft plastics. I started using the Matzuo sickle bitholders for inshore bottom fishing and was impressed. The Sikle shape hooks up a littel better then a standard J bend hook. additionally, the strip baits we use for Fluke do not spin with the sickle.

Of course, after I started using these hooks some of the big chains like Cabelas and Dicks began stocking them - so much for my "secret" edge.

I am very interested to hear about the Owner Sickle shaped version.

Oh yeah, they are not on the Owner web site?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 2, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> I worship the EWG hooks. But, what size bait are you throwing to use a 1/0? I think that was your problem with the Gammies. I use a 3/0 for almost any 5 and 6 inch senko and finesse worm, and just about anything else. With a 4 inch, I _might_ downsize to a 2/0, only if the bait is real limp and skinny.



Bassboy1, I never said I had trouble with gammi hooks, I just thought sickle hooks would make a more efficent texas rig due to the point bending back into the bait. The 1/0 Gammies give my 4" stick baits that even slow fall im looking for, anything more than that gives me a nose dive cork screw and less action so ill stick with 1/0.



esquired said:


> I use the Matzuo America EWG Offset Sickle worm hooks for almost all my soft plastics. I started using the Matzuo sickle bitholders for inshore bottom fishing and was impressed. The Sikle shape hooks up a littel better then a standard J bend hook. additionally, the strip baits we use for Fluke do not spin with the sickle.
> 
> Of course, after I started using these hooks some of the big chains like Cabelas and Dicks began stocking them - so much for my "secret" edge.
> 
> ...



Heres the link Esquired https://www.ownerhooks.com/pages/products/hooks/downshotsystem.htm
they are under the down shot system


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah. they do not call them Sickle hooks - but I will be giving them a try


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 8, 2007)

So far heres my thoughts on sickle hooks, I caught 1 bass on a t-rigged 4" smoke shad tiki stick with a 2/0 sickle hook. The lil guy was maybe 1/4 pound, (sorry no pictures the battery in my camera died) and he almost swallowed the hook. I was able to dig it out from the back of its throat without harming him. For this reason im a bit hessantant to use em for t-rig stick baits, Im still gonna use em though, just only on my floating worms, the curved point burrys itself real nice in the worm and I can float the worm in and over the pads without fear of getting hungup


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2007)

BassAddict - I use a 3/0 Octopus Sickle when wacky rigging. The hook shape and type tend to prevent (not eliminate) the gut hook thing. I do not find that I gut hook any more fish then with a J-Bend hook.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 9, 2007)

esquired said:


> I use the Matzuo America EWG Offset Sickle worm hooks for almost all my soft plastics.



Picked up the same hooks in 1/0 which are bigger than the 2/0 Owner version. I think this should eliminate the gut hook situation with their Extra Wide Gap. I could let a fish run all day with my Gammi EWG hooks but Im thinking the low profile on the Owner version makes it easy for the fish to just inhale the bait.


----------

